

$126,000 = Your Salary Soon - tokenadult
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2010/3/1/harvard-second-in-pay/

======
GFischer
What I take away from this is that it pays to be director of a nonprofit? (I
guess they get there by contacts with their more successful peers they met at
Harvard?)

